# Pump track in or near Los Angeles?



## timjay (Apr 1, 2009)

Cross posted in the so cal thread:

Does anyone know if there's a publicly-accessable pump track in or near LA?

If not, I'm wondering if anyone who lives here would care if there was one? Say there was a pump track within 15 miles of you, would you be like "cool I'm gonna drive x miles to go to that pump track" or would you care at all?

I'm not looking for jumps so no need to point out the whoops to me or anything, I ask because there's a spot of city-owned land that's unused, really beautiful, but kind of abused with people tossing junk there, etc., and the size and how it's situated it's not good for anything except a pump track, for which it is absolutely perfect. I haven't even ever been on a pump track but I'm involved with a couple of community development groups and if I thought the place would get some use- and therefore be used and less likely to be abused- I'd set about trying to see if I could get it built.

Anyway, any LA people have 2 cents let me know.

*Or,* if you know things about pump tracks I'd love some input. The idea, if there's any interest is this: Some local kids (I assume) already built an oval with a couple small jumps. It would be kind of like a skate park- that is the idea is to use the space for the community so it's not abused as much but rather taken care of. It's a beautiful wooded hill- a little tiny forest on a hill in the middle of LA. If I can get the council member interested I think I may be able to round up volunteers to build the track and possibly even a staircase (out of railroad ties or something) to the spot. Like I said I've never even been on a pump track but I'm into smart utilization that would protect that spot of land so it hopefully doesn't ever get plowed under and becomes something positive for local kids on their bmx's and mountain bikers in LA. Input would be appreciated.


----------



## jmayloo (Mar 22, 2010)

*no responses!?*

I live in the marina and am I long time cyclist. I have to believe that this would be an amazing thing and would totally take off like all of our local skateparks. Love to hear where you're at with this and try to spread the word. -john


----------



## timjay (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks. I've been busy lately but am still on it. Going to find out which council member to contact this week.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

timjay said:


> Cross posted in the so cal thread:
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a publicly-accessable pump track in or near LA?
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are stoked on pump tracks.

You are welcome to come to Austin and visit our MTBMX style pump track. Every day of the year there are 10-15 riders M-F evenings and 30-40 on the weekend. Good design and ongoing maintenance is essential to a successful track. Bad design and no ongoing maintenance and you'll just have an oval shape with piles of dust in the California sun !

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/






Honestly, I think you need an experienced person on board before you go to the City Council or start rounding up volunteers. Or get out there and just start doing it, till you gain the necessary experience, like hang out with some local MTB-DJ and BMX dirt jump trails builders and dig with them, and you'll see how much work goes in to building and maintaining dirt and what it is that the core group of riders really wants.

There's a guy named Jon Faure in San Diego, I haven't met him, but he's a MTB/BMX rider and BMX dad who's been doing a lot for the San Diego BMX dirt scene. Talk to someone like that . . . .

There are so many BMX'ers just aching for good places to ride that it would bum me out to see your project just be a small pump track, when it could be so much more as well. California is known for having loads of public cement skateparks with NO BIKES ALLOWED. Maybe the spot you've got your eye on could be a legit MTB / BMX spot with cement and dirt. Here's an organization that lobbies to get the word out to municipalities about BMX being excluded from skateparks: http://www.bmxriders.org/home.cfm

also . . . talk to whoever did Calabazas, San Jose. .



 . .


----------



## redriderbb (Aug 30, 2005)

*Cali can be hard*

OP: Sounds like you have been doing some thinking while stuck in that LA traffic. I build these parks all over the country and can tell you right now getting permission in the area can be REALLY hard. You do have the benefit of some really progressive staff in LA city parks and rec, I have met a few at summits and have their contact info if you need it.

Drop me a line any time (benblitch at gmail dot com) to discuss your specific project ideas, or if you have good questions that may work for other areas ask them on here and I will be glad to share some info with everyone.

Good luck in your efforts and remember to be a diesel engine not a race car. These things take time and a great ability to navigate the government before even getting to dip your shovel in the dirt. Diggin will always be the easy part...

Ben


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

Stuck in traffic....Haaah!! I've done that a zillion times looking at sidewalks running flat next to mile after mile of sloped landscaped traffic screen berms that could be mile after mile of single track!

Quite a few years ago I had pitched and idea along US1 in Miami for a linear trail under the MetroRail elevated train tracks where there is an paved walk that very rarely gets used but could be 6 or 7 miles of parallel single track in an urban setting running past the University of Miami would get a lot of use for sure. The closest trails are at Oleta State Park about 23 miles away to the north with NO trails to the south.

A pumptrack would be the best opportunity to get some exposure and riding opportunities for locals and youth. Often cities and municipalities get small parcels of land and can't do anything in a larger scale that would be perfect for a pumptrack! IF they only rode!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe this guy could be your Los Angeles BMX contact:

http://www.vitalbmx.com/videos/features/LA-Street-Jam-titled,14684/johnhicks,43308


----------



## spankthewan (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in Montrose/Glendale and down for building...we have been working on our pumptrack in Eagle Rock, and it's really coming along.
Shawn
985 519 2808
give me a call
Also, check out Leelikesbikes.com for tons of pumptrack info


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

The jumps at Tampa/Chatworth got tore down. I own a LA area bike shop and would be more than happy to throw in for the development of a pump track.


----------



## dirtwrx (Aug 3, 2011)

+1 on Lee's pump track resources!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

There's also some jumps at the end of Vanowen, with a little work, they could be made into a fine track.


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Pump track in or near Los Angeles*

spankthewan,
Where in Eagle Rock are you building? I use to live in Eagle Rock and visit my parents here all the time. I am down to build before i ride. PM me to keep the spot of the radar. Thanks.


----------



## panteratwork (Jun 23, 2010)

Inner City Pump Track in eagle rock is still going strong. Check us out on Facebook inner city pump track. Come ride with us. The place is Prime and as good as it gets. we are hoping to get some support with our project so we can grow and get something more Professional like this in the city of Los Angeles. Redriderbb if you know some contacts for these kind of things send them over please. we have so many kids and adults coming to ride here that get along and work together. definately Magic happening in this community.


----------



## robinmbers (Dec 14, 2012)

yeah,Thanks. I've been busy lately but am still on it. Going to find out which council member to contact this week.


----------

